# Renault-Nissan alliance, Google to partner on SDC - Nikkei



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Feb 5 (Reuters) - The Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi alliance will tie up with Alphabet Inc'sGoogle to develop autonomous taxis and other services using self-driving vehicles, the Nikkei reported on Tuesday.

https://www.nasdaq.com/article/rena...to-partner-on-selfdriving-cars-20190205-00328

Google's self-driving car company Waymo will work with the carmakers and announce a plan for the arrangement as early as this spring, the business daily reported. (s.nikkei.com/2SdCWSv)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Didnt Realize Nissan was in that bad of Trouble !


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Didnt Realize Nissan was in that bad of Trouble !


Evey car maker in the world is in trouble. This is a paradigm shit in how we move people and things. Nissan has no choice, nor does anyone else.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Didnt Realize Nissan was in that bad of Trouble !


From the article.

_
A spokesman at the Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi alliance Nick Twork said, "This (Nikkei) story is based on rumors and speculation. We have nothing to announce."_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nissan screwed up bad with transmissions the last few years.
Like Ford.
People WONT buy JUNK anymore.
Too many choices.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Evey car maker in the world is in trouble. This is a paradigm shit in how we move people and things. Nissan has no choice, nor does anyone else.


Lemme ask you something

Instead of your real estate developer friends trying to force a fascist system of transportation in this country why don't they simply do it in another country first where the people would be much more willing to be controlled?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Nissan screwed up bad with transmissions the last few years.
> Like Ford.
> People WONT buy JUNK anymore.
> Too many choices.


People won't buy anything anymore. The cars are going into a self driving taxi service and they won't have transmissions. They'll be electric.



Single Malt said:


> Evey car maker in the world is in trouble. This is a paradigm shit in how we move people and things. Nissan has no choice, nor does anyone else.


Oops. I meant paradigm shift, not paradigm shit.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> People won't buy anything anymore. The cars are going into a self driving taxi service and they won't have transmissions. They'll be electric.
> 
> Oops. I meant paradigm shift, not paradigm shit.


Lemme ask you something

Instead of your real estate developer friends trying to force a fascist system of transportation in this country why don't they simply do it in another country first where the people would be much more willing to be controlled?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Nissan screwed up bad with transmissions the last few years.
> Like Ford.
> People WONT buy JUNK anymore.
> Too many choices.


Kon'nichiwa (hello, こんにちは)
That leaves the only choice remaining: Toyota
It's No wonder they're the Worlds Largest Car Manufacturer

AND
*Toyota and SoftBank team up for self-driving car services*
Japan's biggest automaker moves to build deeper links with tech groups
https://www.ft.com/content/8c94ab24-c77b-11e8-ba8f-ee390057b8c9

AND
SoftBank also invested $2.25bn in Cruise, GM's self-driving car unit, through its Saudi-backed $100bn Vision Fund. On Wednesday, Cruise secured another $2.75bn from Japanese carmaker Honda.

AND
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-08/28/c_137424833.htm
*Uber, Toyota team up on self-driving vehicles
*
*Sayounara (さようなら ) tohunt4me

*







Coming soon:

China's DiDi and USA uber merge

​


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

You have to wonder why Honda and Waymo apparently aren't making any progress? Maybe Honda isn't happy with what they see in Phoenix.

https://www.axios.com/honda-gm-crui...ent-5131125c-a779-4681-b3e9-a270fc5f48d2.html

Between the lines:

For Honda: The Japanese company is too small to afford the massive investment needed to develop autonomous vehicles on its own.
*
It already had a deal with Google's Waymo, the leader in self-driving cars, but that project seems to be going nowhere. By partnering with GM and Cruise, Honda assures it will be able to compete in self-driving cars.*


----------

